# Betta combat wounds - treatment help needed



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

luckily for the boy, I found him before he could be finished off. unluckily for the boy, I am blown out of the water how his divider got lifted so the two can interact. 

He's barely three months old and has been shredded of fins.

I salted his water, added stress coat and prime. he is isolated in a hospital all of his own. Aside of adding warmth, which I will do shortly, is there anything else I should be aware of or doing?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about that sunstar 

I would personally keep doing what you are doing at the moment and keep an eye for any further complications, like fungus or the sort.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the little guy.

I would hold off on any actual meds until there is visible reason to believe there is fungus and what not. But one thing you should do is to add the appropriate good grade indian almond leaf. It would make the recovery of its fins/scales much quicker and stronger to avoid possible fungal infection.

If you need some leaves, try http://www.zenafish.ca/store/index.php. She is located in Sauga so you might be able to go and pick some up.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I salted his water, added stress coat and prime. he is isolated in a hospital all of his own. Aside of adding warmth, which I will do shortly, is there anything else I should be aware of or doing?


The most important thing is water changes. Small QT tanks make this process easy... I would do them daily.

If the water is kept pristine then he should recover within 1 1/2-2 weeks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Add 1/2 dosage of melafix into the tank. That will help it heal faster, keep the fungus at bay and prevent bad bacteria from infecting the wounds.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Add 1/2 dosage of melafix into the tank. That will help it heal faster, keep the fungus at bay and prevent bad bacteria from infecting the wounds.


melafix is awesome when it comes to healing fins and small wounds.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

also try aquarium salt and melafix and hopefully your betta should be back to new and continue what you are doing you seem to be on the right track. Best of luck!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I heard melafix is not that good for betta.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats something that is up for debate really.. Hoping they get some good research out there but there has been a good heap of good and bad stories. 

Most of the time in my opinion its because there is an overdose of some sort but the betta should be okay with half the dose like zebra pleco suggested if you want to try that.

I personally have used it before and things had been fine.. I've also over dosed by accident (dosing and meds too late at night is a no-no lol) and the bettas will show some immediate stress...

The IAL is a great idea too, or some dried oak leaves if you have some around. I think you can also used dried banana but I am not sure.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

becarful before he gets fin rot


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be careful. I will give a small dose of Mela at half strength.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I will be careful. I will give a small dose of Mela at half strength.


Seriously, get some IAL or almond leaves, they definitely help in the fin/scale healing as well as fighting infections.

As for melafix, half should be fine, but if you are worried just add 1/3 dose and it should still keep the fungi at bay.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he eats well.
I will monitor his progress. he's in a 2 gallon tank, I will do gallon wc every other day. Sooner if it looks to need it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sun, I think I have some IAL.. I just gotta look around since stuff is still mostly packed. But I can always mail some if you'd like for the future


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some IAL. I need to buy more sometime.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

someone suggested feed him protine rich foods, so he had a meaty medly tonight. Admittedly he didn't eat blood worms, I sucked them out. But he had micro pellets and some frozen foodies


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looking like he's on his way to recovery - the finnage looks even on the edges at least.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

He does look alot better. Keep it up and he should be as good as new


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

If I were a fish ...............I would want you as my mommy !!! 
looking good!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

updated wounds pic...









two weeks later.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

his tail is growing back nicely.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, all that in 2 weeks. What did you put in the tank?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

t hat is great!!!! in such short of time !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

indian almond leaf, alder cone, bit of salt, temp is at 86F and lots of food.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

NIce stuff sunstar


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice sunstar glad to see he his doing way better


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just took a pic of him tonight.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow, looks like nothing ever happened! lol

gj


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah!!! Good as new!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------

